# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  vì sao laptop cài win 7 chơi game bị giật

## inthainguyen.vn

mọi người ơi giúp em với, em đang dùng laptop, máy em cài win 7, khi em chơi game online thi bị giật lắm, có ai biết tại sao không giúp em với. thank nhiều!!!!

----------


## bigrat96

máy tính của bạn có lẽ đã làm việc quá mức với lại ram hay card mạng bị kém đó.

----------


## cunghait

nếu bạn xài máy dell thì hay bị như vậy lắm. ko phai do máy yếu đâu
mình dang xài cái dell core i3, ram 2g, card man hinh 1g. vay ma choi warcaft bi giật liên tục đấy

----------

